
Central Bank of Brazil has suspended WhatsApp's payments feature - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/06/24/whatsapp-payments-central-bank-of-brazil-finance-politics/
======
sidpatil
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23627569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23627569)

